# Can you keep 3 discus in a 46 gallon tank?



## dan3345

Im getting a new bigger tank soon. A 46 gallon bow front. And I want to know if I could keep 3 discus in it. The tank would be shared with balloon mollies (but they may be removed) albino cory cats, 2 ADF 2 dwarf gouramis (and eventually a pearl gourami) 9 neon tetras (i will add many more neon tetras though in the new tank) 3 nerite snails, and 1 mystery snail. My immediate fear is that the discus will fight each other because there are not five. I want to keep discus but I dont have any room for a tank bigger than a 46 gallon at the moment. Water quality is not an issue. From what I have read (and I have read alot) my water is stable right now, and I could place some in right now if i wanted too. Obviously I wont though because my current tank is only 30 gallons. So yeah. I read discus fight each other when there is not 5 or more. is this true? Also I know the 46 gallon will be close to overstock, but I will have a huge filter and I think the good water conditions will make everything fine.


----------



## Paul75

It should, and 3 Discus will fight if there are 2 male and 1 female. If you get 2 females and 1 male, there will be less mating fights and things should work out. I would also be careful about how much Tertras you put in because no matter the water quality Gouarmis will get snappy in a crowded tank and Tetras are a easy target and from what you said numerous. Other the that, you should be fine.


----------



## snyderguy

Yes sir you can. They say 10 gallons per adult discus


----------



## emc7

I think the 5 numbers is so they won't be shy and hide all the time. I don't know about 2 females being better. IME 2 girl angels will fight over the boy. Super clean water is a must for discus and they like it hot and soft. IME mollies like it cooler and salty, so I wouldn't mix them in. I wouldn't mix discus with gouramis either, because gouramis use the same area of the tank and are a bit aggressive also.


----------



## ~G~

How much research have you done? ive been researching since the start of september. and im getting mine the start of august.IMO i wouldnt buy them until you practice water changes. Research ALOT.and in a 46g bowfront you could get four discus. only 3 discus wether male or female will still be agressive and the play "old man" and kill one by constantly picking on it... IMO if i was you i wouldnt get them quite yet until you do research.

Garett:fish:


----------



## dan3345

~G~ said:


> How much research have you done? ive been researching since the start of september. and im getting mine the start of august.IMO i wouldnt buy them until you practice water changes. Research ALOT.and in a 46g bowfront you could get four discus. only 3 discus wether male or female will still be agressive and the play "old man" and kill one by constantly picking on it... IMO if i was you i wouldnt get them quite yet until you do research.
> 
> Garett:fish:


I know this is old.. 

But I have done a huge amount of research. And I am going to get the discus. I have a pair picked out. Male and female of course. The purpose is not to breed, but keep aggression down. I only have enough money to start off with two, but I will add more. And I think eventually I will upgrade to another tank all together. I have a found a place to put a custom 85 gallon tank and when the time comes I will buy that set it up, get it cycled and put the discus in that, then I will go out and add more companion discus. My PH is always on the lower side here because I put driftwood in my tanks and because (mostly) we have a water softener on our house.

He, Im probably going to get heat for this, but from people I have talked too, I am confident it will work out OK.


----------

